# Bad sign for a movie



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Heh heh heh...

You can tell that a movie isn't all that great when:
The movie gets released on January 14th, which is traditionally the time when Hollywood dumps it's bad movies.
The movie not only got hyped by a TiVo showcase, but a dedicated channel on DirecTV.
It was released on DVD on April 5th.
And, I pick it up from the bargain bin at Best Buy last night.
The movie? _Elektra_.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> It was released on DVD on April 5th


What a waste of good plastic.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

oh, i don't know...turn the sound down and enjoy garner in red leather...hehehe


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I love the _smell_ of red leather. :sure:


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Heh heh heh...
> 
> You can tell that a movie isn't all that great when:
> The movie gets released on January 14th, which is traditionally the time when Hollywood dumps it's bad movies.
> ...


The DVD release was April 5th of the year preceding the movie's theatrical release


----------

